# Mcallans 12 year Scotch



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Over the 4th of July I purchased a bottle.. Paired it up with a CAO Brazilia Samba - First of all this is my first Scotch ever. It was recommended by a few BOTL's here. after lighting up the cigar I poured about 4oz and took a sniff. Wow this stuff is strong.. I took the first few sips neat. I was so suprised hom much I enjoyed the flavour.. It was strong but smooth and flavorful. I added a few cubes to mellow it out a bit and enjoyed the rest very much. Next week I will take another shot at it and pair it with an 01 Mag 46.. I can hardly wait.

So many slopes so little time


----------



## Dogwatch Dale-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice pairing there!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Never had any Scotch yet...may be time to try one!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice one to start out on. I just had some a few days ago. The ice does tame it a bit.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Scotch and cigars is a classic just watch you dont allow the scotch to overpower the gar by pairing it with a mild one!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Macallan 12 is my favorite whisky of any kind ever!!! The stuff is just liquid gold. A little pricey with a tag of around $50 but well worth it if you've got the dough.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Besides great scotch and a great cigar, you picked an excellent combo! I find that Brazilia's, especially the bigger sizes, are excellent with scotch. To date its my favorite pairing with scotch (usually Johnnie Walker or Glenlivet, but looking forward to that Macallan 12).

Good inspiration for tonights smoke, a Brazilia it is!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The MacAllan is magnificent. Next time, if you find that the scotch is a bit strong for your taste, add just a pinch of water, instead of ice. Cooling the scotch tends to dull the taste, while a bit of water may mellow it to a bearable level.


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

While the McAllen 18 yo is even better, I find that it's not worth the price difference if you're going to smoke cigars while you drink it. It loses some of the subtle flavors to the cigar.

The McAllen 12 however, goes great with many sticks and seems to complement them. This is my goto scotch and I like to drink it while smoking 64PAM's.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

I tried Macallan 12 again last night - had only had it a few times before and never liked it much. Liked it a bit better this time, but it still seemed like if I swallowed a sip too fast it had an overly citrusy flavor. Swallow slowly and it tasted better. Odd.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Macallan's is good stuff. If you ever get a chance, try the 25 year. It's one of the smoothest scotches I've ever had. A good friend of mine bought me a glass of 25, 18, and 15 one night so I could do a side-by-side comparison and tell him which I liked better. My favorite is still one of the Glenmorangie blends, but unfortunately I can't remember which one and being in college I can't afford to find out.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

burninator said:


> The MacAllan is magnificent. Next time, if you find that the scotch is a bit strong for your taste, add just a pinch of water, instead of ice. Cooling the scotch tends to dull the taste, while a bit of water may mellow it to a bearable level.


Excellent advice-ice and scotch just doesnt work i find!


----------

